# Garbage can safe for mixing SW



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am curious as to how you know if a container is safe for mixing saltwater. I will be buying two garbage cans to store my RO/DI water and my saltwater, but I don't know if the plastic is safe. Here is a link to the trash cans. Roughneck 32-Gallon Trash Can-17780134 at The Home Depot


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive use the brute brand no issue to report;
10 gal. Brute Round Container without Lid, Gray-FG 2610 GRA at The Home Depot

they come in all different sizes just pre-rinses it out well first.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

ok cool. Any idea how long saltwater can be stored. I am thinking about buying a 20-30 gallon container and storing about 20-30 gallons of saltwater at a time. From what I understand, water changes are not done as frequently as they are in freshwater. I was looking at around 8 gallons every other week. That means my saltwater would be stored for 1-2 months. Is that too long? I will have powerhead mixing the water in the container.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

bigfish93 said:


> ok cool. Any idea how long saltwater can be stored. I am thinking about buying a 20-30 gallon container and storing about 20-30 gallons of saltwater at a time. From what I understand, water changes are not done as frequently as they are in freshwater. I was looking at around 8 gallons every other week. That means my saltwater would be stored for 1-2 months. Is that too long? I will have powerhead mixing the water in the container.


Saltwater changes are not done as frequent as FW changes? Umm, that would not be correct. Theory goes like this:
10% weekly or
25% bi weekly and or roughly the same or slightly above for a monthly change
Thats a general rule of thumb, then again all this depends on your water parameters also. I on the other hand do not do changes like that. My water parameters are controlled by Carbon Dosing.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

For freshwater, a 50% water change every week is pretty standard. That means that I would go through 80 gallons of water a month. It I do the 25% bi weekly water changes, 10 gallons, then thats only 20 gallons of water a month. I thought that was a pretty significant difference.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I have exactly the same garbage can posted above and use it for my RO/DI water with no issues at all. I have the powerhead I use for mixing my salt mix on a timer to circulate the water twice a day for an hour.

I keep about 20 gallons in it at any one time which is more than enough for my water changes and also as top off water...am lazy in the fact I have the items to setup an auto top off but havent plumbed it yet.


----------

